# Iomega NAS drive - Windows XP can't write to folders created from Mac



## bunner bob (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm using an Iomega Storcenter IX2 NAS. When I create folders on it from my Mac, our user on a Windows XP can't write to those folders. When I browse to the folder on the Windows machine and look at properties, it is set to Read Only. I can uncheck this box (well, it has a green square, not a checkbox) and Apply, but when I check properties again it's still set to Read Only.

Any thoughts as to how I can create folders from my Mac that are writeable on the Windows box?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 20, 2013)

If you create a folder on the NAS from Windows, can you still write to that folder from your Mac?


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 21, 2013)

From you Mac access the NAS and highlight the Mac folder and go a 'Get Info' on that folder and change the permission to "Read & Write" to that folder and it's contents for 'everyone'. This should help, Good Luck.


----------



## bunner bob (Jul 21, 2013)

DeltaMac - yes, I do seem to be able to write to folders created on the Windows machine, so that may be the way to go.

Satcomer - when I Get Info on a folder created either from the Win box or from the Mac, Sharing and Permissions say "You have custom access", with no options to change or padlock icon to unlock.

On the NAS control panel my user is set up to allow reading and writing to this volume.

Also - suddenly, for no apparent reason - I appear to be able to create folders on the Mac and write to them from Windows. It may have something to do with which user I'm connecting as. I don't really understand Windows networking very well. I'll talk to one of my Windows people tomorrow and see if they can shed any light on the matter.


----------

